# Okay, so where are my fellow Monty Python addicts??



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I know you're out there... 

Just curious if anybody here is a fan. Loved them since I was little, and of course, love them even more now that I'm older and can appreciate or get some of the humor. I know they aren't for everybody, but I always find myself quoting from either their movies or the show.

So, sound off if you're a Monty Python fan. Post favorite bits, funny quotes, etc.

And there was much rejoicing.

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I must confess that I'm the world's greatest Monty Python geek. I own all the episodes and movies.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> I must confess that I'm the world's greatest Monty Python geek. I own all the episodes and movies.


Classic one! I think that's the first bit I ever saw by them when I was little.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Always one of my favorites...


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, when I taught my son how to make a blanc mange, I considered sticking a little toy tennis racket into it, does that count?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

The Cheese Shop sketch is great.  Another one that introduced me to these crazy loonies.   

Glad to see I'm not alone on here, and also glad to know if I throw out the random Python quote somewhere, somebody might be laughing and smiling.   

I love the beginning of MEANING OF LIFE.

"It's a birth."
"Ah!  And what sort of thing is that?"

Just make sure you get the machine that goes PING!  And get the most expensive one, too.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Best thread evah! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ministry of silly walks.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I love the beginning of MEANING OF LIFE.
> 
> "It's a birth."
> "Ah! And what sort of thing is that?"
> ...


That's my favorite movie. I can't tell you how many times I watched that with the family growing up. I think I know every line in that movie, and definitely "bring in the machine that goes PING" is a classic!!!! With our kids now we have watched most of the Michael Palin movies (Around the World in 80 days, Pole to Pole, etc.). He is quite funny in them and appropriate for the kiddos.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lumberjack song and parrot sketch.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Ministry of silly walks.









identicaltriplets said:


> That's my favorite movie. I can't tell you how many times I watched that with the family growing up. I think I know every line in that movie, and definitely "bring in the machine that goes PING" is a classic!!!! With our kids now we have watched most of the Michael Palin movies (Around the World in 80 days, Pole to Pole, etc.). He is quite funny in them and appropriate for the kiddos.


It is a good one! My favorite movie is probably LIFE OF BRIAN, although I love them all.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not amused in the least! I'd as soon knock you upper class twits into the canal with a fish than to laugh!! This is just SILLY!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Stop that, stop that! It's SILLY. This thread started out as a nice idea about our favorite sketches, but then it just got SILLY. Very silly indeed.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Stop that, stop that! It's SILLY. This thread started out as a nice idea about our favorite sketches, but then it just got SILLY. Very silly indeed.


Kudos to you, sir!

I was waiting for my moment to do the same.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

"Are you Mary Queen of Scots"






"But I'm not dead yet!"

My kids and I have had conversations using skits and movies...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When my brother got married, my son was about 4th grade? He regaled people all weekend by alternately reciting the Parrot sketch and the Penguin sketch.

EVERY TV in our house. . . .and in our friend's house as well. . . . has a penguin on the telly. Every now and again someone will come into the house and, either being very clever or being very naive ask: What's that penguin doing on your television set?

STANDING!

I might also note that, on my phone, my husband's ring tone is the monks from Holy Grail (it was obvious, he works for the Church!. . .actually at a Priory!!) and for my son it's _Brave Sir Robin_ from Holy Grail.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm a Lumberjack, nudge, nudge, wink, wink.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"He's not the messiah! He's a very naughty boy!"

"He won't haggle."
"WON'T HAGGLE?!"

"You didn't give us time to hide!"

"Maybe there's a bit about _bless it on the big nose!_"

Some funny lines from MONTY PYTHON'S LIFE OF BRIAN


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

"I hadn't said a word for eighteen years till he came along!"

"A MIRACLE!!!"


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> "I hadn't said a word for eighteen years till he came along!"


I love when he pops up out of the hole so he can sing.

Also, can't forget

"Oh, you'll probably get away with crucifixion."
"Crucifixion??!!"


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the Life of Brian too... and LOOK!!!! In case ya'll missed it cuz I know I did.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Spam, Spam, Spam.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

This one had me in TEARS the first time I saw it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"There he is!"
"Where?"
"There!"
"What? Behind the rabbit?"
"It _is_ the rabbit!"


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Merely a flesh wound!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Merely a flesh wound!


"I'm invincible!"
"You're a loony."
"The Black Knight ALWAYS triumphs! Have at you!"


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Spam, Spam, Spam.


Speaking of which, has anyone seen Spamalot? We saw it while in NYC a couple years ago and our son kept saying, "But it was _different_ in the movie." I guess he was talking about the singing parts.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Albatross!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

A WITCH! A WITCH!

We can make a bridge out of her!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate Monty Python.  Because it's stupid and I never got any of it.  My husband sits and laughs at it and I just scratch my head.  Don't worry, my hate isn't passionate or anything; more puzzled.  It's so...stupid.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I hate Monty Python. Because it's stupid and I never got any of it. My husband sits and laughs at it and I just scratch my head. Don't worry, my hate isn't passionate or anything; more puzzled. It's so...stupid.


Oh, I think you DID get it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Oh, I think you DID get it.


This isn't an argument.
Yes, it is.
No, it isn't!


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

POLLY!  POLLY PARROT!  'e's pinin'...(for the fjords)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

The BBC would like to apologize for the silliness of this thread.

Those responsible have been sacked.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I sometimes watch Monty Python's Flying Circus late at night.  They just don't make stuff like that anymore.  Love those guys.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

OliviaD said:


> I sometimes watch Monty Python's Flying Circus late at night. They just don't make stuff like that anymore. Love those guys.


Agreed! They were a unique bunch. Have no idea where they came up with half the stuff they did! It was so random... yet, so funny at the same time.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I hate Monty Python. Because it's stupid and I never got any of it. My husband sits and laughs at it and I just scratch my head. Don't worry, my hate isn't passionate or anything; more puzzled. It's so...stupid.


I would suggest a couple of extra drams of adult beverages or possibly hemp to assist you...  Sorry I watched it as a teen and that was my introduction...


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's my version of the mean bunny


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I hate Monty Python. Because it's stupid and I never got any of it. My husband sits and laughs at it and I just scratch my head. Don't worry, my hate isn't passionate or anything; more puzzled. It's so...stupid.


You really need to start with something light like Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Watch that a couple times then you can move on to The Life of Brian. Only then should you really jump into The Flying Circus. I think a lot of folks who try to go straight into Flying Circus are going turned off. I think I may have been, but I progressed naturally by chance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It also helps if you're with a bunch of good friends, in the mood for a good time, and have had a tipple or two.

Sleep deprivation also doesn't hurt. 

The thing is. . . .if your first experience is like this, you will find it hilariously funny!  And then every time you encounter it again, you associate it with the good feelings from before and just can't help but smile.

If you try to watch with the purpose of 'appreciating' it. . . .you probably won't.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Brian: I'm not the Messiah!
Arthur: I say you are, lord, and I should know... I've followed a few.

Nisus Wettus: Crucifixion?
Mr. Cheeky: Ah, no. Freedom.
Nisus Wettus: What?
Mr. Cheeky: Eh, freedom for me. They said I hadn't done anything, so I can go free and live on an island somewhere.
Nisus Wettus: Oh, oh that´s jolly good well. Off you go then.
Mr. Cheeky: No, I'm only pulling your leg, it's crucifixion really!
Nisus Wettus: [laughing] Oh, I see, very good. Well...
Mr. Cheeky: Yes I know, out the door, one cross each, line on the left.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I hate Monty Python. Because it's stupid and I never got any of it. My husband sits and laughs at it and I just scratch my head. Don't worry, my hate isn't passionate or anything; more puzzled. It's so...stupid.


Most of my female friends think that my love of all things Python is completely unexplainable. 

BTW- A few years ago, DH got me the entire series on DVD for our anniversary.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Holy Grail is by far my favorite movie. And the show. And between the Galaxy Song and the Lumberjack Song, I can't decide what's my all time favorite.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I grew up on Monty Python. Love 'em.
By the way, the Spam Museum in Austin, Minnesota (yes, there really is such a place!) has an entire display dedicated to the Python Spam sketch.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> Holy Grail is by far my favorite movie. And the show. And between the Galaxy Song and the Lumberjack Song, I can't decide what's my all time favorite.


LOVE "The Lumberjack" song. And "Holy Grail" is one of those movies that I never grow tired of. It was nice to watch it again this week after not seeing it for a while.



Joel Arnold said:


> I grew up on Monty Python. Love 'em.
> By the way, the Spam Museum in Austin, Minnesota (yes, there really is such a place!) has an entire display dedicated to the Python Spam sketch.


That rocks.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> You really need to start with something light like Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Watch that a couple times then you can move on to The Life of Brian. Only then should you really jump into The Flying Circus. I think a lot of folks who try to go straight into Flying Circus are going turned off. I think I may have been, but I progressed naturally by chance.


Our favorite is The Holy Grail. "I'm not dead yet. I'm feeling better. I want to go for a walk!" or


Spoiler



"I wave my private parts in your general direction."


 "Your mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberry." When the kids are home we have Monty Python marathons always starting with The Holy Grail. I'm pretty sure the kids can quote it verbatim. A classic.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It also helps if you're with a bunch of good friends, in the mood for a good time, and have had a tipple or two.
> 
> Sleep deprivation also doesn't hurt.
> 
> ...


That's it! My (ex)girlfriend used to hate MP. Later, we watched the Life of Brian with some of her friends and had a jolly good time, even she liked it. Turns out, she first saw MP with a terrible company, and automatically associated the film with them because they also liked the movie.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"MARCHING UP AND DOWN THE SQUARE NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU!?"
"Well.."
"RIGHT!  OFF YOU GO!"

One of my favorite bits from MONTY PYTHON AND THE MEANING OF LIFE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you defend yourself against a banana?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Now.  Nobody enjoys a good laugh more than I do.  ...Except perhaps my wife.  And some of her friends.  Oh yes, and Captain Johnson.  Come to think of it, most people enjoy a good laugh more than I do, but that's beside the point.  I'm warning this film NOT to get silly again!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Announcer: In this picture, there are 47 people; none of them can be seen. In this film, we hope to show you the value
of not being seen. Here is Mr. Bagthorpe of London, SE14. He cannot be seen. Now I am going to ask him to stand up. Mr. Bagthorpe, will you stand up please?

[Bagthorpe stands up, gets shot, and dies]

Announcer: This demonstrates the value of not being seen.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

8:25 minutes of joy:


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh, this guy is great... makes me want to see the whole thing reenacted by him.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Those are pretty funny, and they do make you want to watch the film again... even if I already did so earlier this week.  

Nice find!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

He only has up to four completed it looks like. The other two are here... http://www.brandonhardesty.com/my_videos.php

I'm kind of in awe of the accuracy. He's done all of the voice and inflections spot on and the timing seems good enough that I wouldn't be surprised if it synced up with the actual film. He even has the camera blur and the lighting go a bit weird in places they do in the original. And it looks like he did it all by himself. Even simple things like being kicked in the head he does by hitting himself with a shoe with his free hand. I guess he needs a cameraman, but beyond that... it's just impressive.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> I sometimes watch Monty Python's Flying Circus late at night. They just don't make stuff like that anymore. Love those guys.


Could be a reason for that...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

DArenson said:


> Oh, I think you DID get it.


Oh dear. That is bad news.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

I fart in your general direction!

Bring me -- a shrubbery.  A nice one, not too big.

Coward!  It's just a flesh wound!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Heh, this guy is great... makes me want to see the whole thing reenacted by him.


Just watched these, he is good! Thanks for the links!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Oh dear. That is bad news.


I found this just for you. It explains the phenomenon of Monty Python and why it's difficult for people new to it to really understand it and appreciate it. So I was right about it being easy to be turned off to them and totally miss out on the great stuff... according to this article anyway. It's a good read and I'll post the sketch they suggest as a good primer, which is definitely a fan favorite but not one that gets over-done every time Python comes up in conversation. http://www.avclub.com/articles/monty-python,39517/

So here's the sketch... The Spanish Inquisition. After that he says you should go for The Life of Brian and The Holy Grail. Both good suggestions.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've just been watching Monty Python, Almost the Truth on Netflix.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I've just been watching Monty Python, Almost the Truth on Netflix.


I just bought that on Blu-Ray awhile ago... looking forward to watching it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> I just bought that on Blu-Ray awhile ago... looking forward to watching it!


Watched the first 2 episodes and enjoyed it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Watched the first 2 episodes and enjoyed it.


Glad to hear it! I'm looking forward to it. Might be a nice thing for tomorrow--er, today. Man, it's already 1 in the morning. Past my bedtime!

And I NEVER grow tired of "The Spanish Inquisition" bit! Get her in... the comfy chair!!!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to have a friend from London who preferred Fawlty Towers to Python. I thought his taste conservative back then, but now I think I understand. Python's like the original surrealists (Breton, Eluard, Ernst, etc.) in that your first exposure to them changes you: You're made to understand the hilarious possibilities of absurdism and non sequiturs, and new synapses accommodate them. For years, you play old Python episodes over and over, giggling anew. A decade later, you find you've absorbed everything you need.

At that point, rewatching can become like listening to lengthy discussions about ideas you know by heart.

Then you find yourself craving more delicate and ingeniously structured comedy -- comedic chamber music -- rather than a single stream of brain-storming free association (though that very thing was revolutionary in Python's time). And that's when you find yourself somehow preferring Towers to Python.

BTW: Certain people who like Python might also like Bunuel's films The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie and Phantom of Paradise. Those films take a similar but original approach to free association and making decorum appear ridiculous. (And then, of course, we have Delicatessen and Brazil.)

Python and Towers took comedy further in certain ways than anyone has since -- Python in anarchy of form and Towers in pushing form to the edge (I'm thinking of that rat sketch with Manuel). I still watch and love Python's two German specials. An ex from Berlin used to call the sketches about Bavaria "painfully accurate."


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I found this just for you. It explains the phenomenon of Monty Python and why it's difficult for people new to it to really understand it and appreciate it. So I was right about it being easy to be turned off to them and totally miss out on the great stuff... according to this article anyway. It's a good read and I'll post the sketch they suggest as a good primer, which is definitely a fan favorite but not one that gets over-done every time Python comes up in conversation. http://www.avclub.com/articles/monty-python,39517/
> 
> So here's the sketch... The Spanish Inquisition. After that he says you should go for The Life of Brian and The Holy Grail. Both good suggestions.


Well, now. Erm, thanks. I think.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

To be honest... I think you also have to be a huge geek to truly, fully love Monty Python.

My girlfriend doesn't get Monty Python, despite me subjecting her to many sketches.  She'll sometimes smirk at the occasional line, but that's about it.  But she's not as geeky as I am.

The biggest Monty Python fans are often also computer geeks, Dungeons and Dragons geeks, Trekkies, Lord of the Rings fans, and the like.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> To be honest... I think you also have to be a huge geek to truly, fully love Monty Python.
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't get Monty Python, despite me subjecting her to many sketches. She'll sometimes smirk at the occasional line, but that's about it. But she's not as geeky as I am.
> 
> The biggest Monty Python fans are often also computer geeks, Dungeons and Dragons geeks, Trekkies, Lord of the Rings fans, and the like.


Have to agree. I am indeed a geek... well, a geek for Python, at least!

It really isn't for everybody. It's goofy and random, so I can easily see how somebody would watch it and scratch their heads wondering what the heck is so funny about it. I tend to like extremely goofy things, so I'm right at home with it!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

What's the first sketch you saw?  And when did you see it?

I started watching Monty Python when I was about... 8 or 9 I'd guess.  It came on TV once.  The first sketch I saw was the Olympics.  I was hooked since.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> What's the first sketch you saw? And when did you see it?
> 
> I started watching Monty Python when I was about... 8 or 9 I'd guess. It came on TV once. The first sketch I saw was the Olympics. I was hooked since.


I think the very first sketch I ever saw was the one with Gumby and where he went to a doctor because his "brain" hurt.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I think the very first sketch I ever saw was the one with Gumby and where he went to a doctor because his "brain" hurt.


No! The brain in my HEAD!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I first heard about Monty Python at camp, it was all that my group of friends there talked about for the nearly three weeks I was there.  So the first I got of Monty Python was tapes of their sketches that one of the girls sent to me in the mail once I got home.  The Cheese Sketch was my first all time favorite one.  Then I saw The Holy Grail.  Even after seeing and loving that, it was hard to understand The Flying Circus at first except for the little "best of" compilation I had gotten on that tape in the mail and I mostly gave up on it, preferring only to watch the one movie.  Then in high school I had earned a bunch of free Amazon gift cards (this was back when it was really easy to earn free stuff by clicking things on the internet) and I splurged and got the full DVD set for some reason and was hooked ever since.

I also -love- Fawlty Towers.  It's such a well crafted show, and to hear them talk about how they made the episodes, you know they really put their everything into it.  It's certainly not really along the same vein, but Jeeves and Wooster is amazing too... and Black Adder!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

FAWLTY TOWERS is also excellent.  I'd feel exhausted after each episode from laughing so hard.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Fawlty Towers too!

And Blackadder!  Maybe we need a Blackadder thread?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Watching the first episode of MONTY PYTHON: ALMOST THE TRUTH.  Great stuff, so far!

I think this is the week I may have to break out the Python show DVDs and have myself a lil' marathon.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I had to find the "Ministry of Silly Walks" sketch on YouTube and watch that earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

But where are the fans of Monty Python's Fliegender Zirkus?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

DArenson said:


> What's the first sketch you saw? And when did you see it?
> 
> I started watching Monty Python when I was about... 8 or 9 I'd guess. It came on TV once. The first sketch I saw was the Olympics. I was hooked since.


I was a kid, too, probably about the same age. My dad and I used to watch re-runs of the series on PBS, although I became a much bigger fan than he is.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

On Episode 3 of ALMOST THE TRUTH now.  Just gets better and better.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Spamalot is coming to my school in November. I am definitely going if I can get tickets.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

*Make tea, not love*

(spray-painted by the infamous Granny Gang)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I so want to see Spamalot.  I picked up Not the Messiah today but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.  I really think it's a shame that it's so difficult to get Broadway shows on DVD.  I know they want people to go see the live shows, but it just isn't possible for everyone and I don't think a DVD is going to hurt those that can.  Seeing them live is still going to be a much better experience.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Picked up LIFE OF BRIAN for only 9 bucks on Blu Ray!  Okay, maybe that's not a movie that desperately needs Hi-Def treatment, but for only 9 bucks, that's a hard offer to pass.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Another early bit that made me a fan.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

here I am...know what I mean nuge,nuge wink,wink...   and please don't forget Carol Burnett and Friends  (Scarlet and her drapes)...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Love Monty Python. Life of Brian is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

All great clips!  And it is a great movie.  Think I'll watch it again later.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I can never decide if I like Life of Brian or Holy Grail better.  It's impossible to decide.  Both are so brilliant.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw this thread briefly, then lost it. Here it is again. I have been a Monty Python fan since 1973, when PBS in Chicago started to play it. Well, I was totally baffled by the first show I saw, but I got into with the second. My brother and I took the El downtown to see "Holy Grail" and got soaked in a pouring rain. Since then I have seen it a dozen or more times. Feel free to randomly quote a Python sketch to me, and I will usually know the next line.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Watching LIFE OF BRIAN on Blu-Ray right now.  

"DON'T PICK YOUR NOSE!"


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

The best has got to be Holy Grail!

*Run away!*


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just watched "Not the Messiah: He's a Naughty Boy" and while it was a bit of a disappointment in parts I'm glad I saw it overall.  I laughed a couple times and generally enjoyed it, so it's at least worth renting.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Twit of the Year Contest and How Not to be Seen.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> here I am...know what I mean nuge,nuge wink,wink...  and please don't forget Carol Burnett and Friends (Scarlet and her drapes)...


What _about_ my drapes?


----------

